# what can you make on a lathe?



## woodsmoke (Dec 1, 2011)

I am going to start some wood turning, But am at a lose for what I can all make on a lathe besides a bowl. I plan on making plenty of those, but would like to try something else. Any Ideas?


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

Christmas ornaments, bottle stoppers, pepper & salt mills, pens, mallets, light pulls, tops, jewelry, table legs, boxes, vases, tool handles, baseball bats, key chains, candle holders and sticks, wine glasses, and pretty much anything you can think of. There area a lot of websites like woodturners catalog that have a bunch of accessories for projects, and if you go to www.woodturningonline.com there are a ton of different projects, the sky is the limit


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

Shavings.....


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

I started making firewood, kindling, shavings, and dust...:yes:

Now I spend most of my time at the lathe making the items Glidden mentioned above, some better than others.:laughing:

Advance with caution, 'tis addicting.:blink:

p


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Spinning tops are great -- they don't take much wood (about 3" length from a blank 1.5" to 2" square), they are good practice for spindle turning, make a nice little gift. Don't make them so small they become a choking hazard.

Wands seem to be very popular -- the Harry Potter effect -- but I haven't got the hang of them yet, snapped a couple just as they were getting to the right thickness.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

We have a guy here that turns little mushroom shaped nick-nacks. I knew a guy that turned sex toys (for a remarkable little profit I might add.) Bocci balls, skee-ball balls, baby rattles, glasses, coffee mugs, letter openers, mortise and pestle, ring sizing rods... you name it. Of course you can just make all the more traditional things too. If it's vaguely round or cylindrical or spiral, you can turn it.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

If you get it really, really hot, (smokin)... You can make a fried egg on it. :chef:


----------



## RDufner (Jun 23, 2011)

could you imagine the splinters????:thumbdown::no:
A lot of guys start on pens and bottle stoppers.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

RDufner said:


> could you imagine the splinters????:thumbdown::no:
> A lot of guys start on pens and bottle stoppers.


Splinters are easily solved with a good sanding and a decent quality finish. No worries there. Hell, the few things I've turned couldn't have given anyone splinters even before sanding.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Internet is full of ideas and how to projects. Plus many woodturning clubs provide instructions for many different lathe projects. 

http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_projects.html

http://www.woodturns.com/articles/projects/

http://www.squidoo.com/woodturningprojects


----------



## New Yankee (Oct 31, 2010)

Lots of bird houses.


----------



## DavidF (Dec 1, 2011)

frankp said:


> We have a guy here that turns little mushroom shaped nick-nacks. I knew a guy that turned sex toys (for a remarkable little profit I might add.) Bocci balls, skee-ball balls, baby rattles, *glasses*, *coffee mugs,* letter openers, mortise and pestle, ring sizing rods... you name it. Of course you can just make all the more traditional things too. If it's vaguely round or cylindrical or spiral, you can turn it.


Hi

Hope its OK to jump in on this thread.

I ve just invested in a Nova G3 chuck for my Charnwood lathe (the smallest one) and I'm interested in the same question.

I turned a bowl thing on the faceplate .......non too easy....so I'm interested to know what's possible (or easy to start with) with the new chuck.

A mug sounds very usable; that's possible is it and safe without the handle falling off?:smile:



David


----------



## fixer (Jul 24, 2011)

flower pots :icon_cool:
if you use an epoxy finish
you can put live plants in it:thumbsup:


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'll go with what the others have suggested. Anything you can think of. Check out you tube and type in "Woodturning"., grab a pot of coffee, settle in and watch videos all day. Pens are a great item to make because there are so many different ones to turn. Order you a catalog from www.pennstateind.com and it will also give you alot of ideas.


----------



## Theobroma (Nov 19, 2011)

frankp said:


> Splinters are easily solved with a good sanding and a decent quality finish. No worries there. Hell, the few things I've turned couldn't have given anyone splinters even before sanding.


I think he was talking about the sex toys.


----------



## DavidF (Dec 1, 2011)

fixer said:


> flower pots :icon_cool:
> if you use an epoxy finish
> you can put live plants in it:thumbsup:


 
Good plan!


----------



## DavidF (Dec 1, 2011)

don716 said:


> I'll go with what the others have suggested. Anything you can think of. Check out you tube and type in "Woodturning"., grab a pot of coffee, settle in and watch videos all day. Pens are a great item to make because there are so many different ones to turn. Order you a catalog from www.pennstateind.com and it will also give you alot of ideas.


 
What extra bits do I need to make pens?*

I ve got a big oak branch in the back of my garage so that could be something to aim for.

Not sure as I fancy that drilling though.



*I mean apart from the pen kit of course.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

DavidF said:


> What extra bits do I need to make pens?*
> 
> I ve got a big oak branch in the back of my garage so that could be something to aim for.
> 
> ...


1) some way to cut the wood into pen-blank-sized pieces (band saw?)
2) some way to hold the blank squarely and drill the hole for the tube (I use a drill press, a fence that I made with a V notch, and 3 clamps)
3) epoxy glue
4) some way to trim and square the ends after the tubes are glued in (either a disk sander or a gizzmo that fits in a drill, I think they're called "pen mills")

note: not everyone turns pens on a mandrel, some do it "between centres" but I don't know what parts are needed for that method -- (5) and (6) are for the way I do it.

5) a mandrel onto which the tubes slide
6) 3 bushings (for a 2-part pen) - one for each end, and one for between the barrel parts, specific sizes to match the pen kit you are making

7) a range of sandpaper grits, I often use 120, 180, 220, 320, 400 and 600
8) a finish of your choice -- oil, wax, CA glue, friction finish, etc
9) some way to press-fit the pen kit parts into the barrels (I use a wooden screw clamp)

HTH


----------



## woodsmoke (Dec 1, 2011)

Well guys thanks for all the options. Looks like its a bigger undertaking then I thought. But cant wait to make some stuff.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Good lord they list is endless. I make handmirrors, lamps, clocks, boxes, goblets, platters, bowls, hollow vessels, sculptures, candlesticks, wall sconces. bird houses, christmas ornaments, conductors baton, chopsticks, spoons, baby rattles, Heck I've even made a Toothpick.
Go on Youtube and look up woodturning. You will find lots of stuff.
Did I mention furniture and chair parts. I make Windsor chairs, I make 1/4 and half round details for clocks and furniture, Drawer pulls, etc.


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

Its more of a case of what I cant make on my lathe.


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

fishing lures, eggs, pens, goblets, bottle stoppers, lamps, candlesticks, boxes, platters, plates, bowls, hollow vessels, urns, Christmas ornaments, spoons, scoops, pepper mill, tops, baby rattles, toothpick holder, ring holder, standing mirrors, hand mirrors and WineO's 
just what i could think of, sure i forgot some...lol


----------



## DavidF (Dec 1, 2011)

duncsuss said:


> 1) some way to cut the wood into pen-blank-sized pieces (band saw?)
> 2) some way to hold the blank squarely and drill the hole for the tube (I use a drill press, a fence that I made with a V notch, and 3 clamps)
> 3) epoxy glue
> 4) some way to trim and square the ends after the tubes are glued in (either a disk sander or a gizzmo that fits in a drill, I think they're called "pen mills")
> ...


 
It does, thanks.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Theobroma said:


> I think he was talking about the sex toys.


Yes I know. That's why I responded as such. Nothing I've ever turned (even the poor quality things) could have possibly given anyone a splinter, even before sanding and finishing. Being used for sex wouldn't have much impact on that and there wouldn't be any need for concern of splinters on the "soft bits".


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Has anyone said snowmen??

I like making snowmen. And Christmas trees.


----------

